# Tag Says "gold Piranha"



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

In the tank are 5 of these guys.
What do you think??? Little macs??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Look like S. Maculutus / Gold Spilopleura


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I disagree Brice...I think these are Pristobrycon Denticulatus

Here is a video link...


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; they are dents!! I got a line on five and I think this is a no brainer.&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128684;

More pic $


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

They are Pristobrycon Denticulatus


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

actually they are Pygopristis denticulata


----------



## Doctor Serrasalmus (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Doctor


----------

